# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Arabian flag

## Vlacko

Can anyone translate me the letters on the Arabian national flag?

----------


## a true arab

where is the flag?

----------


## patriot

here it is  http://www.middle-east-info.org/gateway ... diflag.gif

----------


## TATY

There isn't an "Arabian" flag. 
You mean the Saudi Arabian flag.

----------


## chaika

translated as "There is no god but God; Muhammad is the Messenger of God" 
la il allah il allah is the first part.

----------


## Yazeed

Saudi pride, woo hoo!  ::  
"No god but allah, and Mohammed is the messenger of Allah"  This is called the 'Shihada,' - what people must say when converting to Islam

----------


## MoZeS

thats for Saudia

----------

